# Anyone selling or know of a jetter for sale.



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I am looking for a 16 gpm or more with 4K, or a 24gpm with 3K.

Thanks


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I know of a 14 gpm 3000 psi unit. Too small?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> I know of a 14 gpm 3000 psi unit. Too small?


What maker? Do you live in CA?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> What maker? Do you live in CA?


O brien, just rebuilt. It's in Kansas City


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've got customer in Clarksville, AR. that has a 4000 psi / 18 gpm Warrior for sale. I think he is asking 27k for it.
I heard EDCO in Oklahoma City had a Spartan 798 for sale. That's an older 4000 psi 18 gpm jetter. They are really good units. If I remember correctly he was asking around 17k.
Bob Usery Plumbing in Norman, OK had an old, I mean really old Spartan/ Rioned jetter that they were talking about selling. You can probably get it really cheap but it would be a project.

If I hear of anymore I'll let you know. I'm in Oklahoma City tonight and tomorrow.

I forgot to mention, I have several new jetters for sale.


----------



## PKDave (Aug 31, 2017)

I have a 6month old Jetters Northwest unit that's 4000psi / 9 gpm with 200 gal tank trailer mounted unit for sale in Northern California !!


----------



## PKDave (Aug 31, 2017)

I have a Jetters Northwest trailer unit that's 4000psi/9 gpm with 200 gal tank thats 6 mos old ?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

